# Contador 40192



## toni085 (May 16, 2007)

Hola, tengo que hacer un montaje en el que necesito contar una serie de pulsos (Hasta 100) durante un tiempo, para ello tengo que conectar dos contadores 40192, que tienen las siguientes conexiones: 
          +----------+
     P1 |1  +--+ 16| VCC
     Q1 |2         15| P0
     Q0 |3         14| RST
DOWN |4         13| /BORROW
     UP |5         12| /CARRY
     Q2 |6         11| /LOAD
     Q3 |7         10| P2
   GND |8          9| P3
          +----------+
La cuestión es que no tengo ni idea de como conectarlos para que uno me cuente las unidades y otro las decenas, ni sé que es el BORROW y el CARRY, a ver si alguien puede echarme una manita  
Gracias de antemano y un saludo !!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

te acuerdas  cuando te enseñaban a sumar y te decian "y te llevas uno" cuando superaban el nueve este es el significado de carry
El contador cundo llega a diez da un nivel a la salida carri.
Borrow es el cero

Tiene otras entradas que son para cargar el contador con un valor preterminado /PL
La puesta a cero mediante MR


Tiene dos entradas de reloj segun el flanco CPu y CPd

Pillate el datasheet que te guste mas, todo es lo mismo

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/C/D/4/0/CD40192.shtml




Para hacer el circuito con dos digitos mira donde pones cascadet count el qu hay dos circuitos integrados.


----------



## toni085 (May 16, 2007)

Okis, muchas gracias por todo, ya me voy aclarando


----------

